# Sulioala?



## katia.vryslova

No context, nothing. As is, what would be the meaning of that word in english, please?


----------



## parakseno

Never heard of this word. Nor could I find anything in the dictionary. Are you sure it's spelled properly?

The only similar word that comes to mind right now is "surioară" (little sister).


----------



## Trisia

Welcome to the forum! We love to be of assistance, and hope you'll like it here.

I think Parakseno must be on the right track. This sounds exactly like a little child trying to say "surioară." 

What do you mean no context? There must be one. Where did you find this? Did you hear/read it? Who said/wrote it (a child, a teenager, an adult), was [s]he a native speaker of Romanian...? You must have some info. Help us help you


----------



## OldAvatar

If that isn't *surioară, *spelled by a little kid, then it's definitely got to be *
suli în oală *_(awls in a pot)_.


----------



## Aardrijk

Hello all... I want to tell you that I have been perusing these threads and find them both helpful and entertaining. There is a lot to learn and I'm grateful you are all here to help us non Romanian speakers learn to communicate.

Thank you!


----------



## katia.vryslova

Many thanks for all the quick and elaborate replies. And yes, little sister does seem to suit the situation vaguely. 

There is no context attached, because it was there as a caption to a photograph. Just that word, nothing else. Hence.

Thanks again, everybody.


Edit: Everybody is of the opinion that the word does not exist. But just google the word, and one finds 640+ results, most visible ones having something to do with romanian language. Just a thought. Wonder if everyone's speaking a kid language


----------

